
The Real Problem With Facebook And The News - rememberlenny
https://stratechery.com/2016/the-real-problem-with-facebook-and-the-news/
======
herbst
Worst about this topic is that some newspapers apparently have expected
Facebook to be fully unbiased. I mean really, its a private company that has
to work hard to keep its user base, why would they care about unbiased news?

